# ECA Stack - Please confirm for me..



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

http://www.newimagesupplements.co.uk/1_x_Diamond_Labs_ECA_30+_60_caps/p38777_270909.aspx

Would this product be well for an eca stack?

EPH - 30mg

Caffeine - 210 mg

Asprin - 25mg

Narnigen - 100mg


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

Yes! I've used this combination before and it works a treat.


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes mate. Only problem is eph is not ephedrine, it is a much weaker substitute. If you want Pharma grade ephedrine you can make your own stack using chest-eze, pro plus and aspirin


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Should i stick to recommed dose of 1 tab per day or up it? only ever done clen/t3 cycle never an eca.

if i bought this product could anyone write a plan out for me. im eating around 2000kls a day on purpose for my cut but i will be keeping my muscle whatever anyone says

thanks for the confirmation up to now


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I dont think that 'EPH' will be proper ephedrine though mate


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

^^ x2. Pretty standard combination from the web. Only thing I would suggest is that the asprin levels are a little bit low on that mix, IMO, and I take a small baby aspirin (75mg) and a cup of black coffee on top to bring it closer to where it needs to be. From memory the ideal is 1:10:4 I think, although some sources on eth web claim 1:10:10 or even higher.

I have used this formulation in that ration with the extras as per the post above, and the weight fell off me, I was running like a furnace I will admit, but cardio was great.

Cheers

D


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Do this mate... It works well with a nice buzz

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/138019-eca-london.html


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

big ste said:


> I dont think that 'EPH' will be proper ephedrine though mate


If making your own stack would this be better to use than chesteze? chesteze has other added ingredients like anhydrous theophylline. thoughts please! 

http://centurysupplements.com/ephedrine-hcl-150-tabs


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Jaymond0 said:


> If making your own stack would this be better to use than chesteze? chesteze has other added ingredients like anhydrous theophylline. thoughts please!


Ive been running the ChestEze stack all year off and on mate... as well as a yohimbine fat loss stack from here-

http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id31.html

Now these give me a better rush than a ECA stack... Really good sh!t :thumbup1:


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

big ste said:


> Ive been running the ChestEze stack all year off and on mate... as well as a yohimbine fat loss stack from here-
> 
> http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id31.html
> 
> Now these give me a better rush than a ECA stack... Really good sh!t :thumbup1:


Hey mate, yeah got the elite n ultimate stack. got pretty immune to them already. Only gives me super whizz dick now.. looking to make my own. Used to get on really well with Ephedrine


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Jaymond0 said:


> Hey mate, yeah got the elite n ultimate stack. got pretty immune to them already. Only gives me super whizz dick now.. looking to make my own. Used to get on really well with Ephedrine


Thats how I am now with the ChestEze ECA stack... But I still get a buzz of the ultimate stack though!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

so its not real ephedrine?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Sean91 said:


> so its not real ephedrine?


I wouldnt think so... It would have to say 'ephedrine' Its also banned mate so you wouldnt be able to buy it OTC in a fat loss stack either


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

damn im cancelling this order :|


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

Nah mate, its good stuff. My mate used it.

I had ECA 30+ and EPH 25+ from this website. Was buzzing for first 3 or 4 days.


----------

